# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  some old pics of tics.....

## jp-reptiles

mix of pics out of the old box...



[IMG]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i291/jp-reptiles/Afbeelding044-1.jpg
[/IMG]








































lots more pics to come in next replie.......

----------


## jp-reptiles

more and more hehehe....






























photobucket is not working good and i have to wait ten minutes to open each page, so this is it, will take ages to go further like this hehehe


  regards ''jp''

----------


## Creeptastic

WOW!!! I could look at your snakes all day!!

----------


## Wh00h0069

Nice pics!  :Good Job:

----------


## Denial

wow this post made me really happy! I love the super tiger and the last pic. The cages look great. How many giants do you own?

----------


## Lucas339

awsome pics!!  great collection!!

what kind of viper is that?

and did you make those cages?

----------


## mumps

Awesome!  Those are beautiful snakes, each and every one of them.
Nothing like the giants, eh?

Chris

----------


## jp-reptiles

> wow this post made me really happy! I love the super tiger and the last pic. The cages look great. How many giants do you own?



hehehe, that ''super'' came from mike willbanks, was one of his own favorites that year, and now for the really bad news, i own two giants at this moment
my father became really sick and i'm taking care of him since he's alone so i didnt had the time to take optimal care for my snakes anymore, i really mis them all but in the future i will have more pythons again, they are a part of my life, the retic on the last pic you like is a ''buton'' retic, to me one of the best looking locals in the world, he came from bob clark and was wildcaught


    regards ''jp'' :Good Job:

----------


## jp-reptiles

> awsome pics!!  great collection!!
> 
> what kind of viper is that?
> 
> and did you make those cages?


thanks lucas,

that viper is a ''trimeresurus albolabris'', stunning little snakes..
yep i build those cages my self,i ordered the wood in already the wright sizes at a vivariumbuilding company, they are made of the wood that is used for construction/concrete, i dont know how you call this wood in america?.....

  regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

> Awesome!  Those are beautiful snakes, each and every one of them.
> Nothing like the giants, eh?
> 
> Chris


thanks!, and YEP!!, nothing! like the giants....... :Good Job: 

   regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

creeptastic and whoohoo69 also thanks for the nice replies!..... :Dancin' Banana: 


  regards ''jp'' :Cool:

----------


## tmartin2347

Now that was fun to look at, great pics and some really nice snakes.

----------


## harm286

They look healthy man

----------


## Lucas339

> thanks lucas,
> 
> that viper is a ''trimeresurus albolabris'', stunning little snakes..
> yep i build those cages my self,i ordered the wood in already the wright sizes at a vivariumbuilding company, they are made of the wood that is used for construction/concrete, i dont know how you call this wood in america?.....
> 
>   regards ''jp''


i totally didn't even notice you were outside of america!!  i thought those cages looked european.  i love this style caging but im having trouble finding all the parts to make them.

awsome job on those cages!!!!

----------


## _Venom_

I love you.

----------


## jp-reptiles

> Now that was fun to look at, great pics and some really nice snakes.


thanks martin....

  regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

> They look healthy man


thanks harm286, im taking good care of them..... :Cool: 


  regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

> i totally didn't even notice you were outside of america!!  i thought those cages looked european.  i love this style caging but im having trouble finding all the parts to make them.
> 
> awsome job on those cages!!!!


wish i lived in america bro, cant you get the parts to make this type of cages??, its only wood, glassrails, alluminium ventilationstrips and glass doors
the bad part was when i had build the second one and had to lift it on top of the other one, they where daaaaaaamn heavy!!!!...........


  regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

> I love you.


thanks, then i love you to!!!........ :Very Happy: 

  regards ''jp'' :Cool:

----------


## stratus_020202

Those were gorgeous!! I love giant albino's. I will have one someday, but I have to make sure I'm ready for the commitment. 

However, could have used a warning with the spider. It was like, "Bam!! In your face!" Lol. I almost fell out of my chair backwards. lol.

Thanks!!

----------


## jp-reptiles

> Those were gorgeous!! I love giant albino's. I will have one someday, but I have to make sure I'm ready for the commitment. 
> 
> However, could have used a warning with the spider. It was like, "Bam!! In your face!" Lol. I almost fell out of my chair backwards. lol.
> 
> Thanks!!



thanks stratus, that albino burm called dino was really docile and had never ever tried to strike or acted agressive, he was really special!!.....
i sold him when i went to keeping only retics and i still have regrets i sold him.. :Sad: 
and yep! hehehehe i also had 80 big spiders years ago, i will search for some more scary pics for ya, i have a very bloody one with a goliath eating a young rat, will post it later on, i dont know if i have that pic digital and otherwise i will take a pic from a pic...........

   regards ''jp''

----------


## Clear

Awesome pictures, who won this tug?

----------


## bobbi

haha awsome snakes man! and cool um..errr.ahhh.... trouser snake lol :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Lucas339

im having issues finding the al channels

----------


## jp-reptiles

> Awesome pictures, who won this tug?


 :Very Happy: thanks, its hard to believe but that little jack russel terrier is ''BOSS''  in our house, the rottweiler takes everything from him....
sometimes while they are tugging with a rope or toy, the jack russel fly's around the livingroom, but hey he's a terrier so he doesnt care.


  regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

> haha awsome snakes man! and cool um..errr.ahhh.... trouser snake lol



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .... i had to take a pic of it


  regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

> im having issues finding the al channels


al channels :Confused: 

are you talking about the alluminium ventilation or the rails for the glass
maybe we can work something out, i could send them to you from over here
let me know.........

  regards ''jp''

----------


## KBakker

Hey JP youre here too i see  :Razz: 
Sweet looking collection you had/still got !! Some day i have to got me some retics too  :Please: 

Cheers  :Carouse:   :Razz:

----------


## amaurer2

Dude that is one excellent collection.  I am envious!  :ROFL:

----------


## jp-reptiles

> Hey JP youre here too i see 
> Sweet looking collection you had/still got !! Some day i have to got me some retics too 
> 
> Cheers


hey kevin aka ''boafreak'' :Good Job: , yep found my way here
thanks for the compliment bro!, for now it will be ''had'', soon it will change in ''have''........ :Cool: 

  regards ''jp''

----------


## jp-reptiles

> Dude that is one excellent collection.  I am envious!



 :Sweeet:  :Carouse: , thanks....

  regards ''jp''

----------


## hud556

wow great post and amazing animals  :Good Job:

----------


## Faber

haha man i hate spiders, but that green snake, would that be like a boomslang or a green momba or something, i mean i could use google, but i would rather hassle you lol

----------


## Faber

nvm i looked it up, some kind of pit viper lol

----------

